# Metal <> Plastic models



## Lodoss (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I started playing Warhammer Fantasy 1,5 month ago. Got some friends who are playing the game quit a bit longer so was able to get my hands on a pretty descent Dark Elves army.

I enjoy playing the game and bought some units and discovered i actually like paining 

So i was looking at the Dark Elves models to find out they are almos all still made of metal. If i'm correct all the metal models are going to be replaced by plastics ones? I actually prefer plastic models and don't want to buy metal units. However i have nothing to buy now which i don't already have  (Dark Elves have very limited plastic units atm).

My questions actually are:
1. Will all metal units be replaced for plastic models?
2. If yes is there a time table for this?
3. If no when will this be done?

Kind regards an thanks in advance!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

"Metals" are being replaced with "resin plastic Hybrids" all of them will eventually.

Single models will NEVER be "plastic" unless they are heavily bought, like sorcerers for DE which got a plastic model in SoM.


----------



## Lodoss (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.

So there so no clue atm for when i can expect black guards i.e.?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lodoss said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> So there so no clue atm for when i can expect black guards i.e.?


you shouldnt expect anything, GW have not and never do make promises to what will be changed to plastic or if and when it will happen.
if you want black guard or any other metal units in your army, buy them in metal and use them or look to convert plastic kits to represent them.

that said if i were a betting man i would expect black guard and witch elves to go plastic at some point in the future but its impossible to say when that will be likely.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope, the timetable for resin models is a little random... personally I think they are just making them in resin when they run out of stored metal models but could well be wrong.

Personally I'm ok with metal as long as I don't want to re-model it... resin is more expensive (to us at least) and poisonous (although GW are keeping that quiet- just be careful if sawing/sanding resin).


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't want metal Black Guard? Get the plastic High Elf Phoenix Guard and convert them.


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

i'm sure i heard that they're eventually going to replace all the metal models with the citadel finecast anyway. though that will take a while, i'm sure


----------



## Lodoss (Aug 11, 2011)

Durzod said:


> Don't want metal Black Guard? Get the plastic High Elf Phoenix Guard and convert them.


All thanks for the reply.
I was already considering the idea of converting other models. Problem though with the fact tht almost all the DE models are metal i'm unable to find good payable bits to give it an DE look. For example the only cool heads + helm are those of the CoK. But that would be a veryexpensive conversion.

Any suggestions to find good bits somewhere else?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The one good thing thing though is that metal black guard are some of the nicest models GW have ever made much nicer than the goofy plastic pheonix guard. Remember if a model is metal you can get some horridly painted versions cheaply second hand and EASILY strip them, 

*Disclaimer users under certain age request parental assistance* 

You should be able to get bits for conversions off of sites like bits and kits, and off of sites like ebay


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What barnster said basically...

Who cares if they are metal unless you plan on converting every single one of them. They are a ranked unit, you don't want to give them all sorts of weird poses... they only that does, is make them impossible to rank up properly. 

The other negative about metal, is the weight. But unless you are the weediest of human specimens out there, that really is a none-issue in my eyes. And there is the fact that you really have to give metal models a good gloss hardcoat of varnish, followed by some matt finish varnish to prevent paint chipping.


----------

